# Best supplements to build muscle fast?



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

What are the best kinds? with the highest amounts of protein, and how much would these cost converted in $NZD?


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

proper diet first and formost. 
the protein supplement i use is called isopure. they have many different kinds depending on your goals. its a lil pricey but i like it cause i just cant handle eating large milky protein shakes with foods like steak or chicken. iam not lactose intolerant. but my stomach wont allow me to combine tall glass of dairy like shakes with non dairy type foods. am i weird?


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

I think any supplement that'll speed your workout recovery and fuel your muscles will help. That being said...

Fish Oil - helps recover from soreness quicker, and I advise you take LOTS of it (countless benefits)
Whey Protein - the most important one! Preferably Whey protein isolate
Animal-Pak multivitamin - http://www.tfsupplements.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=138 comes in 44 packs, good for 44 days


----------



## FabledHero (Jun 13, 2010)

Bodybuilding.com has a ton of supplements I would go there and look. I usually get highly rated whey protein, also get some casin protein too though for nighttime.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

Muscle building is not a fast process. There is no magic supplement that can make you pack on a ton of muscle in under a year if you're just starting out. Except for anabolics. Even then, you won't look like a bodybuilder or even close in only 1 year. 

5lbs-15lbs of muscle per year is the max for most people, thats with a perfect diet and training. Those towards the 15lbs side are more genetically gifted to build muscle too. Most people fall between 5lbs -10lbs. 

You only need to supplement with protein really, assuming your diet is sound. A whey isolate for after a workout and a whey/casein blend for all other times is what I do. I also take a 1 multivitamin and 1 fish oil a day.


----------



## jazzalbart (May 11, 2012)

You have to eat heaps of food with the protein also. The protein itself will not build muscle unless you eat all the proteins and calories what your body needs with it.
montreal fitness centers


----------



## AxlSlash (May 10, 2012)

Don't waste your money on needless supplements. There is no QUICK way to build muscle fast, unless you plan on cycling.

Stick with creatine and whey portein. Everything else get from the food you eat.


----------



## F4D3 (Apr 18, 2012)

Creatine, and mass gainers. also it depends on the foods you eat, and the types of exercises your pulling off.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

lift heavy

whey protein

creatine

fish oil


----------



## e36guy (Oct 5, 2010)

Deca and dbol.

jk

The only useful supplements are whey protein, creatine and maybe a pre workout


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Steroids...

Pfft!


----------



## stevenelson (May 21, 2012)

Well i think the best way to build muscles fast is to do heavy training and lift heavy weight and eat foods which contain high protein and carbs because protein and carbs are helpful in build muscles rapidly . Foods such as Eggs,Mutton, Fish , potatoes would be the best food for muscles building rapidly .


----------



## westicle (Mar 27, 2012)

Only thing that comes to mind is NPP and tren


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

AAS or Prohormones are really the only way to build muscle FAST.

Otherwise, a proper diet and routine can net you between 1 and 2 pounds of muscle per month. With the previous mentioned items that jumps up quite a bit.


----------



## matisyahu (Dec 2, 2011)

Zerix said:


> I think any supplement that'll speed your workout recovery and fuel your muscles will help. That being said...
> 
> Fish Oil - helps recover from soreness quicker, and I advise you take LOTS of it (countless benefits)
> Whey Protein - the most important one! Preferably Whey protein isolate
> Animal-Pak multivitamin - http://www.tfsupplements.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=138 comes in 44 packs, good for 44 days


Does that multivitamin help with anxiety?


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

matisyahu said:


> Does that multivitamin help with anxiety?


You know what, hard to tell, but I'm sure if you're a serious trainer, it will do you REAL GOOD. And will definitely speed up results, and we know what that means, faster the results, the faster the confidence


----------



## ReluctantRecluse (Oct 26, 2010)

Pre-workout: 1.M.R
Post-workout: Pro Complex Gainer and Hydro Builder

This is working for me now. If I had more money and wanted to put on mass even faster, I'd add Leukic to my diet (it works fast). Follow up the post-workout with a big meal (something like chicken with broccoli and a sweet potato), drink lots of water throughout the day. Work out every other day and try to get eight hours of sleep.


----------



## uchiha55 (May 16, 2011)

Creatine and mass gainers help a lot if you want to get bigger along with gaining muscle(you will probably gain fat from mass gainer). If you want the basic approach take basic whey protein like optimum nutrition and lift heavy for lean mass. 
right now im using optimum nutrition whey and MHP up your mass


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

Train hard. (4 days a week of weights is plenty if you're *really* pushing yourself, otherwise you will risk over-training).

Use mainly compound exercises ie exercises which in involve using more than one joint to complete (bench, squat, shoulder press, chin-up, rows, pull-downs etc). Curls in this case, do not get the girls.

Aim for 8-12 rep range.

3 sets per exercise. (except for leg exercises which should be trained harder).

Rest break is up to you. I vary mine from 1:30 - 3:00min, depending how heavy I am lifting.

Take a protein shake about 30min before your workout, and a shake within the the 30mins after your workout (also carbs are very important too). Aim for about 2gram protein/per kg of bodyweight on your training days.

Creatine is a good strength aid, probably the best legal one out there but you will get water retention.

To loose fat low/moderate carido, in the mornings, before you have eaten anything. If you must a banana or a slice of toast is OK. Coffee if GOOD, b/c clinical studies have shown it increases to bodies ability to burn energy using fat stores and it also decreases _Perceived Exertion. _nSO in other words, you don't feel like you;re working out as hard as you are. 
Also (if your main aim is just to loose weight) keep your cardio efforts at a low/moderate intensity, studies have shown that at these lower levels the body taps into its fat stores as a primary fuel source rather than the bodies glucose.

Eat healthy, lots of veges, and on your workout days protein, protein, protein.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Rick189 said:


> What are the best kinds? with the highest amounts of protein, and how much would these cost converted in $NZD?


first of all a calorie surplus is required. it doesnt matter what supplements you use if you are not first consuming more calories than you burn

from there you need to make sure you are consuming enough protein to build muscle. you'll get a lot of this from your diet but you'll also need to get protein from supplements like whey protein, weight gainers etc....

once you have 1)created a calorie surplus 2)met your dailly protein requirements 3)created a weight lifting routine then there are a few supplemtns you can take to help build muscle. 
aswell as the prtoein powder (whey, weight gainer, meal replacement etc...) that you've been using to meet dailly protein requirements you can also use :

*post workout shake - whey, dextrose and creatine. consume this immediately after your weightlifting wourkout. then wait 1 hour before eating a propper meal
*multivitamin 
*fish oil capsules 
*udo's oil

those are the only supplemtns you will ever need. don't buy into anything else. everything else is a scam


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Eat anything with a head and skip breakfast everyday to maximize growth hormone secretion.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

there's no supplements that will build muscle fast.. matter a fact you don't even need supplements to build muscle. all you need is to have your diet in check and making your workouts effective. also resting is important. while your resting your muscles are repairing. that's when the "growing" occurs. now if you want to take ph and steroids then that's another story...


----------



## westicle (Mar 27, 2012)

Beggiatoa said:


> Eat anything with a head and skip breakfast everyday to maximize growth hormone secretion.


So I have been eating a head of cabbage and skipping my best meal of the day, now what??


----------



## LifeinAShell (Apr 12, 2012)

trutein, ultra peptide or myofusion flavored proteins ftw soo good smell great and tasste just as good unbelievable taste


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

As much Test Enanthate as your wee butt cheeks can handle!!!!

Seriously though, follow DreamAway's advice. It's the best here.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

westicle said:


> So I have been eating a head of cabbage and skipping my best meal of the day, now what??


Profit !


----------



## scumbag (Feb 16, 2012)

Steak, potatoes, milk, veggies, heavy squats, deadlifts, presses, and sleep.


----------



## socialphobia23 (Apr 25, 2012)

Laith said:


> Muscle building is not a fast process. There is no magic supplement that can make you pack on a ton of muscle in under a year if you're just starting out. Except for anabolics. Even then, you won't look like a bodybuilder or even close in only 1 year.
> 
> 5lbs-15lbs of muscle per year is the max for most people, thats with a perfect diet and training. Those towards the 15lbs side are more genetically gifted to build muscle too. Most people fall between 5lbs -10lbs.
> 
> You only need to supplement with protein really, assuming your diet is sound. A whey isolate for after a workout and a whey/casein blend for all other times is what I do. I also take a 1 multivitamin and 1 fish oil a day.


Do you know how much 5 pounds of muscle is though? Most people will look very nice after a year of constant training after a cut.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Don't bother with supplements. Eat more calories and train more (but remember rest days).


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

personally i like whey pro and muscle milk but whey pros better


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

> Best supplements to build muscle fast?


Food.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

Creatinnnnne!!! 

The stuff was almost banned in the Olympics. It's by far the most effective supplement after protein. Make sure you take 5 X the dosage for the first week so you saturate your system or else it will take a full month to reap the full effects.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Fish Oil - speed up recover and increase testosterone. Make sure you take between 1g - 3g. Over 3g will most likely resolve into dangerous side effects.

edited


----------



## ravagingthemassacred (Aug 2, 2011)

If I wanted to build muscle, I'd go with Paleo style eating + Crossfit + ketosis


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

ravagingthemassacred said:


> If I wanted to build muscle, I'd go with Paleo style eating + Crossfit + ketosis


lol...notsureifsrs


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

rombow said:


> Fish Oil - speed up recover and increase testosterone. Make sure you take between 1.4mg - 3mg. Over 3mg will most likely resolve into dangerous side effects.


Please ignore this ridiculous piece of advice... He does not know what he's talking about.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

socialphobia23 said:


> Do you know how much 5 pounds of muscle is though? Most people will look very nice after a year of constant training after a cut.


I'm not sure what you mean. If you're saying 5lbs-10lbs seems like a small amount for one year (especially when spread accross your entire body) then yes, you're right. That was my point. Muscle building = slow process that requires years of consistency. 

But if you stay dedicated and consistently train right and eat right for 5 years while gaining, say, 8lbs/year, thats 40lbs of muscle you'll stack on. Have you ever seen someone add 40lbs of pure muscle to their frame? They look insanely big. but its not easy to stay that dedicated, which is why most guys arent jacked. 

Some people can look good in 1 year, but its usually because they just lose a lot of fat to get in shape, which is very possible in one year.

The guys who claim they gained 25+ lbs of muscle naturally in one year are confused and think that the weight scale tells them how much pure muscle they're adding. Most of them put on a lot of fat too. That doesn't mean they become noticeably fat. You're body fat % can go up a lot without you looking that much different. Also, if I wanted, tomorrow I could weigh 15lbs less or 15lbs more by dehydrating myself or consuming sodium/food and water in excess. It doesn't mean I have any more or less muscle than I do today.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

SupaDupaFly said:


> there's no supplements that will build muscle fast.. matter a fact you don't even need supplements to build muscle. all you need is to have your diet in check and making your workouts effective. also resting is important. while your resting your muscles are repairing. that's when the "growing" occurs. now if you want to take ph and steroids then that's another story...


 This guy knows where its at.

Supplements? :no

Hard work, being smart in training/rest balance and eating more calories= muscles built.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Laith said:


> I'm not sure what you mean. If you're saying 5lbs-10lbs seems like a small amount for one year (especially when spread accross your entire body) then yes, you're right. That was my point. Muscle building = slow process that requires years of consistency.
> 
> But if you stay dedicated and consistently train right and eat right for 5 years while gaining, say, 8lbs/year, thats 40lbs of muscle you'll stack on. Have you ever seen someone add 40lbs of pure muscle to their frame? They look insanely big. but its not easy to stay that dedicated, which is why most guys arent jacked.
> 
> ...


you can gain 25 pounds of muscle in a year naturally if it's your first year of training.

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/muscle-gain/whats-my-genetic-muscular-potential.html


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Zerix said:


> Please ignore this ridiculous piece of advice... He does not know what he's talking about.


Excuse me? Clearly you no nothing about supplements. Just because I made a typo doesn't mean my content doesn't have any substance.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

rombow said:


> Excuse me? Clearly you no nothing about supplements. Just because I made a typo doesn't mean my content doesn't have any substance.


The dosage you provide is ridiculous (yes I know you meant grams duhhh)

http://www.charlespoliquin.com/Blog...l-To-Get-Stronger-From-Strength-Training.aspx

or try

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online...odybuilding_supplements/fish_oil_and_fat_loss

Either way, read some more, take some more, enjoy some more


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

hiimnotcool said:


> you can gain 25 pounds of muscle in a year naturally if it's your first year of training.
> 
> http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/muscle-gain/whats-my-genetic-muscular-potential.html


I don't buy it.

Makes sense to gain easiest at first, but you'd hit the first plateau in way less than a year. and 25lbs too much. Too many variables to be sure though. It doesn't help that most guys start their first year working out while in their teens, when their bodies are still growing and filling out. Skews any data.


----------



## Sean C 92 (Jun 11, 2012)

Supplements wont build muscle... A good diet and weight training will build muscle. Start eating more protein from your diet and train at least 3x a week. Then maybe start to implement supplements into your diet.


----------



## Sean C 92 (Jun 11, 2012)

TheoBobTing said:


> Food.


^ This


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rick189 said:


> What are the best kinds? with the highest amounts of protein, and how much would these cost converted in $NZD?


If you mean by protein supplements theyre all a food but shouldnt be the only source of nutrition.. The only difference in all the protein supplements is the taste imo...I like my muscle milk chocolate mint chip for a smoothie in the morning and feel pretty good..


----------



## Alexander625 (Jun 19, 2012)

You have to eat heaps of food with the protein also. The protein itself will not build muscle unless you eat all the proteins and calories what your body needs with it.


----------



## Alexander625 (Jun 19, 2012)

Alexander625 said:


> You have to eat heaps of food with the protein also. The protein itself will not build muscle unless you eat all the proteins and calories what your body needs with it.


You have to eat heaps of food with the protein also. The protein itself will not build muscle unless you eat all the proteins and calories what your body needs with it


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Creatine hell yes, it's also good for the brain as well.

You don't need protein shakes. Eat real food.


----------



## cordyceps (Nov 10, 2012)

Before protein you need to get your Testosterone levels up. Things like deer antler, ginseng, and pine pollen are great for that. Look them up


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't get these threads.
Put in the work, give it time, eat well........


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

cordyceps said:


> Before protein you need to get your Testosterone levels up. Things like deer antler, ginseng, and pine pollen are great for that. Look them up


 :sus :haha

People love their wacky supplements.


----------



## balsamella (Nov 6, 2012)

TheoBobTing said:


> Food.


 Yes, I'm going to reiterate the above. Treat your body well, such as: Eat well throughout the day. Work hard (and smart), but give yourself enough rest in between. Get a good night's sleep. Drink plenty of water. Read / learn about how to put together your own healthy foods, instead of buying preprocessed crap. This is more for overall health, which has a cascading effect on mental health as well.


----------



## cordyceps (Nov 10, 2012)

here's a good article I found on getting quality protein from real food sources and it also recommends a few supplements:

http://thesupermandiet.com/high-protein-foods/


----------



## geoxadem (Nov 14, 2012)

Supplements aren't necessary for building muscle. They're just a way to reach your daily requirement of protein intake.
Personally I only use protein shakes when I don't have enough time to prepare a meal containing chicken or meat etc.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Im so pumped up on this deer antler!


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

woot said:


> Im so pumped up on this deer antler!


Nah, deer antler doesn't work. What you need is unicorn semen.


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

just use Whey protein, you don't want to **** up your liver with crap


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Short intense weight lifting, a lot of food/water, and plenty of sleep is the surefire way to build mass.

I recently started using whey protein after a year of not using it. There is only so much I can eat and it helps. I just use it post workout or at night before bed.

My favorite whey protein is "Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey Gold Standard" and just the vanilla ice cream. I can pretty much make my own creations with that flavor mixed in a blender with fresh/frozen fruits, some milk/lactaid, ice, flavored ice cream, and etc. It's really good vs trying to drink just straight flavor protein shake, bleh.

I don't use any other supplements, I find I really don't need it.


----------



## More Dopamine (Nov 16, 2012)

You're probably not going to build muscle as fast as you're hoping unless you're gifted with great genetics. Having a more realistic mind set is the way to go.

With that said, whey protein powder will help with building muscle as well as recovery. Other than that it is mostly about your diet. Get a lot of protein, eat a lot in general (in trying to bulk up), and eat healthy. Then you're going to have to actually lift consistently (3 times a week minimum) and cycle your muscle groups. 

There are preworkout supplements, many of which contain creatine, that can help with energy and motivation but they are not necessary. However, if used correctly they can help you "take it to the next level" so to speak. You may be able to lift longer, push out more reps, and so on. 

But it really comes down to consistency.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

Tiger Blood(tm) will do wonders for you.


----------



## mariasemuel (Nov 5, 2012)

In an article I read about dermacut supplement: "One of the products to be introduced to the marketplace with quite a bit of hype and fanfare is Dermacut. The product is a topical solution that aims to strip away stubborn fat lumps in the body, anywhere from the stomach area, to the waistline, to the arms and thighs. Developed by Oxygenix Research, the product is designed to emulsify the fat away and prevent fat cells from regrouping. This may sound impossible at first glance, but unique scientific components of the product have demonstrated that Dermacut does offer great promise in successfully battling hard to beat fat pockets."
http://ezinearticles.com/?Dermacut-Review---Does-It-Really-Work?&id=1070966
who are using dermacut? Does it really work?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

^ Why would you take cutting products while you are trying to bulk?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Sean C 92 said:


> Supplements wont build muscle... A good diet and weight training will build muscle. Start eating more protein from your diet and train at least 3x a week. Then maybe start to implement supplements into your diet.


Yeah, that's why the title of the thread is wrong in the first place. That is not how you put the problem.

Supplements don't build muscle, they can AT MOST help you gain muscle like 10-15% faster, but ONLY if you already have a proper diet and training program. Supplements are so overrated, focus on eating and training, people, and of course, resting to complete the triangle.

My advice: spend your money on quality food, and a complete mineral+vitamin supplement that is absolutely required when doing lifting cause no matter how healthy you eat, you can't get all that you need from food.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Healthy bodies function better. Lots of green vegetables and fruit and a decent multi. Then you can tweek things with different supplements. Get the ground work done first before you try any fancy stuff...


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

test prop


----------



## FraserBlade (Dec 30, 2012)

As I believe has already been said here (in various ways)

you could eat 1kg of pure protein straight from the heart of an enraged bear every day, and it wouldn't make a damn difference.

If you want to build muscle (this is generic advice and liberally peppered with straight-out opinion, see a professional for "the good oil") 

First, exercise. Without strain on the muscles, there is no incentive to grow.
Then sleep.
Without rest, there is no opportunity to grow.
Then, Drink water. Pure, glistening clear water, collected straight from a pond at the base of a high mountain waterfall.
Having been showered in by a buxom virgin is optional, but recommended for best effects (also, tap water works well too)

Then eat, good old fashioned eating like you see in the movies. 
I'm not going to get into "clean" and "junk" eating in any detail, but a rule of thumb is, If it's fresh, or you cooked it yourself, it's probably good, and if you bought it, it's probably crap (yeah yeah, some cooking oils are better than others, but unless you're a serious figure athlete, don't lose sleep over it)

Then, once your regular diet is good, you sleep is good, and your exercise is good (do your own research on to what exercise methods you need to use to achieve your results, whether it be strength, image, endurance, specific skills or movements yadda yadda yadda) You can consider supplements.

Personally, I have about six different supplements. Ranging from high protein, quick absorption, to ones with some random-*** **** in it to help me sleep.

Each used depending on my needs at any given time (I'm not a body builder or fitness buff, but I do have a lot of difficulty maintaining my weight, so my needs are likely different to yours)

Personally I suggest a "bulker" to start with, these generally have, in addition to as much protein as a human body can possibly absorb in a day, a bunch of carbohydrates, vitamins, minerals, and whatever other crap they feel like putting in it, magnesium, iron, calcium, etc etc. (I've never actually read the whole list, I don't know what half the stuff is, and don't really care). It supplements your whole diet and amps up your calories, so if you are exercising, sleeping, and staying hydrated, you've got a better chance of building and retaining muscle.

Later, when you're a mad athlete, you will likely know more about the whole subject, and can make a much more refined choice (and you'll learn there is some serious crazy **** you can get up to with supplements, but there's no point until you're an "advanced intermediate" in the field)

To summarise

Sleep
Drink
Eat (eat well, and you may find it's very hard to eat healthy, and consume the needed amount of calories, and packing out the numbers with Coke won't help, that instant sugar isn't often usable, unless you're in the middle of a marathon when you drink it)
Exercise (In your case, probably weight training, or if Gyms are just too damn scary, body-weight exercises. You change your body a lot with Push ups, pull ups, squats, & dips)

take "mass gainer" type diet supplements, following the instructions on the label, to give yourself some assistance in meeting all your calorie, and other needs to grow and be healthy.


Finally: THIS TAKES TIME
Unless you have a personal chef, a personal trainer, and unlimited free time, you're probably never going to be Brad Pitt, and you're sure as hell never going to be Arnie.(unless you have some freakishly suitable genes, and the odds are you don't)

If you're diligent, go hard, eat well, rest well, you might start to see results in three months.
You won't be huge, but you should see change.


(most of what I've said is very general, and people in the field would probably disagree with me.
I am not a "figure athlete", I train for performance and endurance, my methods and styles are completely different to people who train for bigger biceps.)


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes as already's been said - 

1. Eat MORE - six meals a day, aiming to get 25 to 30grams of protein in each meal from sources such as eggs, chicken, turkey, beef, white and also oily fish, plus whey concentrate to hit that target.

Carbs from complex carbs like oatmeal, brown rice, sweet potatoes, wholemeal pasta.

Make sure you get 6 servings of fruit and veg a day to stay healthy

Get good healthy fats by having olive oil and cod liver oil each day.

2. Do a strength and compound lift weights routine:

Deadlifts, squats, bench press, chin ups, barbell rows, cleans.

Slowly build up the weight - if you've never trained before, take a good 6 weeks before you're lifting weights which strain you - you need to strengthen up your joints and tendons first, or you could get injured.

Always use strict form - sloppy training risks injury, which means stopping training for weeks, and therefore losing what you've gained. 

3. Supplements:

Whey protein concentrate 

Multi vitamin

Cod liver oil - one dessert spoon a day

Olive oil - one dessert spoon a day.

Once you've been training a good few months - creatine taken with 30 grams of glucose to aid absorption. Use it 6 weeks on and 6 weeks off with a loading dose in the first week. Creatine is BRILLIANT once your body is already well trained - it gives excellent strength and size gains over time, but doesn't work well until your body is already well trained.

That's it.

The key to muscle growth is learning about training, so read up on Charles Poliquin and other strength training athletes - learn how Olympic weight lifters - athletes, train and how power lifters train and periodise and progress.

Ignore bodybuilding magazines - they're largely full of nonsense and have little in the way of scientific weight lifting - pro bodybuilding is all steroids and very little science.

^ As said, learn from strength athletes - books on Olympic weight lifting and power lifting.

Then be consistent with everything - your training, eating regularly each and every day, and resting well.

Within 6 months you should be able to put on a solid 10 pounds of muscle and a lot of strength. 15 pounds in the first year.

After that it gets harder, but with smart training and learning about routines and progression you will keep gaining.


----------



## mariasemuel (Nov 5, 2012)

mariasemuel said:


> In an article I read about dermacut supplement: "One of the products to be introduced to the marketplace with quite a bit of hype and fanfare is Dermacut. The product is a topical solution that aims to strip away stubborn fat lumps in the body, anywhere from the stomach area, to the waistline, to the arms and thighs. Developed by Oxygenix Research, the product is designed to emulsify the fat away and prevent fat cells from regrouping. This may sound impossible at first glance, but unique scientific components of the product have demonstrated that Dermacut does offer great promise in successfully battling hard to beat fat pockets."
> http://ezinearticles.com/?Dermacut-Review---Does-It-Really-Work?&id=1070966


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

Take it from someone who has been lifting weights for several months and knows a couple of really buff people.

EAT CALORIES, PROTEIN AND CARBS.

You need to figure out how many calories you need in a day, then eat a surplus. You will NOT gain ANY WEIGHT or muscle if you don't do this. Some of the weight gain from this will be fat and water, but you can burn that off during a cutting phase. 

Your protein intake should be 1gram of protein per 1lb of LEAN BODY MASS. Your whole body doesn't need protein, FAT DOES NOT NEED PROTEIN. If weigh 200 lbs and eat 200 grams of protein a day, it's a waste as I bet a lot of that weight is just fat. fat doesnt need protein. For example, my lean body mass is 156 and I eat about 160 grams a day.

carbs... Just carb up.

Try and spread out your meals as you dont wanna be stuck hungry at 9 pm at night not being able to eat because you will go over your calorie limit. PLEASE EAT. Supplements are the LEAST important thing, too many people just drink a whey protein and think they will get jacked, yet they dont meet their requirements... A shake should just be used for times when it is convinient. Eat stuff such as Pork, Ham, Chicken, nuts, almonds, milk, cheese, eggs, cottage cheese.

'Don't buy any of that NO explode or cell tech crap.. Not needed at all, just a huge waste of money. If you do this, I promise you will see changes. And don't listen to this bs on eating CLEAN. If you are bulking (gaining muscle) a Mcdonalds burger (lots of protein, calories/carbs) or a coke (to fill in calories) is perfectly fine.. Once you aren't eating too much of it.


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)

Bodybuilding.com may be of help to you as it has great recommendations and user reviews on the top muscle gainers in the industry.


----------



## fitnessgyms (Jan 31, 2013)

*fitness gyms*

The truth is, many experts say, supplements aren't necessary for building muscle, but some can give casual athletes a boost in muscle mass and energy. You've got to have realistic expectations, though.
"People should understand that supplements aren't the magic bullet," says Jeff Volek, associate professor of kinesiology at the University of Connecticut. "If you have the disposable income and you want to experiment, most are safe and it's fine. But you shouldn't have too great expectations that these supplements are going to turn you into Mr. Universe overnight.":clap


----------



## johnd787 (Feb 8, 2013)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Yeah, that's why the title of the thread is wrong in the first place. That is not how you put the problem.
> 
> Supplements don't build muscle, they can AT MOST help you gain muscle like 10-15% faster, but ONLY if you already have a proper diet and training program to build muscle fast. Supplements are so overrated, focus on eating and training, people, and of course, resting to complete the triangle.
> 
> My advice: spend your money on quality food, and a complete mineral+vitamin supplement that is absolutely required when doing lifting cause no matter how healthy you eat, you can't get all that you need from food.


Agree. Supplements don't build muscle, they only hurt you.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Killer2121 said:


> If you are bulking (gaining muscle) a Mcdonalds burger (lots of protein, calories/carbs) or a coke (to fill in calories) is perfectly fine.. Once you aren't eating too much of it.


I'm building muscle right now...I laughed so hard that my abs hurt, now I'm buffed :clap


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

Whey protein isolate powder 

Creatine


----------



## HeartofDarkness (Feb 7, 2013)

Most supplements on the market today are a complete waste of money. I wouldn't recommend buying anything other than a good whey protein.


----------



## channan88 (Oct 13, 2014)

Here is a website with the top 10 supplements to build muscle fast . www.bigmusclegain.com it has some pretty good descriptions and advice on when to take then etc.


----------



## Such and Such (Sep 13, 2014)

You can't spot reduce fat on your body. Those "fat burners" simply make your metabolism work a little faster so you burn more calories (NOT FAT). Just eat healthy, it's easy, a good rule of thumb is that if it is perishable then it's probably okay to eat. You won't find any kosher advice on this forum though, go see a personal trainer or a dietician for advice so you can get actual specialised advice.

Good luck and go hard!


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Has steroids been said yet?


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

bluecrime said:


> Has steroids been said yet?


Or HGH, otherwise lots of protein, low carbs and heavy lifting.


----------



## kayos (Dec 2, 2015)

Supplements by definition need to be taken in conjunction with a balanced diet geared towards what you are trying to accomplish and in the case of body building, high intensity resistance training.

That being said, if your trying to build muscle, and cut fat, lots of lean meats and nuts with high calorie fruits. and of course whey protein.

Other factors also come into play, like how often you should eat and when to consume the most protien (usually within a half hour of completing your workout.)

A good resource is http://maxmuscletips.com

they go over alot of that stuff in detail


----------



## DerrickOdea (Aug 17, 2015)

You can build muscle fat by a lot of food and intense weight training. Eat varieties of food to gain complete nutrient and get strong body and muscles.


----------



## AngelaNicholson (Dec 7, 2015)

Eat well and do intense weight training. Eat protein rich food such as fish, meat, beans, yogurt, nuts etc.


----------



## christophermus (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi guys,

I totally agree with some of you about the supplements for muscle building.

let's be clear here, you absolutely don't need supplements to build muscles. What you need is to provide your body with enough proteins, carbs and fats so that it can repair the "microdamage" from muscle building training and help grow new muscle cells ( which is what you ultimately want for muscle mass gain). The main thing to keep in mind is to make sure your eat more calories than you burn them, of course you will create some fat in the process but that is why you need to adapt your diet accordingly.

This will depend on your body type:

if you are ectomorph, mesomorph or endomorph

let's be a bit simplistic here

- ectomorphs are the skinny type ( that is my kind of body, and the reason why a few years ago I decided to build muscles haha) 
- endomorphs are the homer simpson type (I guess that is pretty visual, it is the smooth,round body with high levels of body fats) 
- mesomorph are the in between type, ( let's say the ideal body type, naturally muscular with small amount of body fat evenly distributed, yeah would have dreamt of this body, I need to work work out to get this body haha)

Another way to understand these body types:

If you eat a large amount of calories and are still skinny, you are probably an ectomorph. Whatever you eat, you won't put on any weight
If you eat a small number of calories and still appear thin and healthy you are probably a mesomorph. 
If you eat few calories and gain weight quickly, and have trouble losing these extra pounds, then you are probably an endomorph.

if you are endomorph or mesomorph, you usually gain muscles quite easily without much problem. (yet mesomorph need to be careful to monitor their body fat). But if you are ectomorph, gaining muscle is a tough journey.

Now that being said, let's get back to the diet issue, endomorphs and mesomorphs don't necessarily need supplements as they physiologically will build muscle quite easily. Ectomorphs, on the other hand will need to increase its protein intake, to be able to build those muscles. And this is where supplements are handy for them...

But anyway, supplements are not compulsory, even for ectomorphs. For my case, I simply eat more high protein rich food ( chicken, fish etc..)

In fact, of course supplements can help a little ( I am not talking about HGH or any anabolic hormones)

- they can optimise your diet and really provide specific nutrients that can boost your results 
- they are convenient and sometimes are pretty handy when you don't have much time to prepare your usual meals, which is a big asset for our fast paced society where every minute counts lol

But please let me repeat it once again,* they are not compulsory if you want to build muscles* ( think of the ancient greeks, they certainly did not have those supplements but still could get pretty muscular..)?

No doubt those supplements can be helpful to get a bit "faster" results though. ( I don't like this word fast, because it gives this false idea that building muscles is quick, that you can get a muscular body after 1 week, no and no, that is a journey which requires some efforts, motivation, dedication and HARD work if you want sustainable results. )

hope that helps

Christopher


----------



## salsolza (Dec 9, 2015)

The best supplements are all natural ones. I get them from a Wellness company because I know they are quality supplements. No fillers or toxins, nothing but natural ingredients. I'm not going to post the company name however, if you contact me I will supply you with that information. Diet and exorcising are key ingredients to being healthy but believe it or not the most important thing to do is build muscle. This tones your body and rids it of unwanted fats.
It took me a long time to learn how to build muscle correctly. Only after a friend told me about a website where you can get a FREE handbook on building muscle is when I started seeing results. You heard me right a free handbook, no credit card required. Not too many of these sites around in this day and age.

Here is the site; http://www.buildmusclenowandfast.com

I hope it works for you as well as it works for me.


----------



## david1982 (Dec 9, 2015)

The proper nutrition is the number 1 thing, for a quick overview check out this cool infographic:

http://greatist.com/health/complete-guide-workout-nutrition-infographic

Regarding the supplements, the following ones should be more than enough coupled with the proper nutrition and training:

Whey protein
Creatine
Dextrose

Fish oil
Multivitamin

http://www.buildmuscleformula.com


----------



## MaulikShah (Nov 26, 2015)

I think Creatine & Glutamine are good for building muscle but I am not so sure. So you must check their reviews if you want to use them.


----------



## htbmuscles (Dec 1, 2015)

I don't recommend supplements, they give size, but fattening on lower belly, I faced some breathing problem as results of creatine, so stopped supplements completely, you can create own supplements with pea and soybeans.. also lots of preservatives are linked to Cancer.. here is diet and routine u can use for bigger muscles, surely supplements will give more size, but have side effects and won't add to actual strength and can cause other diseases.. 

Best is stay active, dance, use only stairs (no lift), walk to nearest shop, get good sleep and stay happy 

Eat Yogurt, raw paneer, drink hot milk bedtime, drink lots of water, eat fruits and salads, drink green tea morning first thingand eat little salad before lunch and Dinner. 
Dip handful of whole grains (Black grams, peas, peanuts, pulses) in cup of water overnight and eat in morning. 

You can follow following diet and fitness tips for better results: - 

Diet: 
---- 
A good tip is prefer vegetarian food, have 5 time meals rather. Eat yogurt, curd in mrng and evening. 

You can have seafood also. 

Drink 1 cup of green tea empty stomach. 

breakfast of cereals, daliya, oats and egg only, with bread . 2 bananas followed by hot milk 

Lunch u can have beans on bread, 1 plate dal rice or 2-3 breads with baked/ boiled vegetables 

Have milk shake/ fruit cake/ banana with hot milk in evening/ sprout mix/ 2 brown breads with cheese 

have light dinner, eat some salad and u can have 2-3 breads and with gravy, pulses or pasta with not much of cheese. You can use home made salsa 

Drink plain hot milk with only little sugar or green tea bed time. 

avoid soda/aerated drinks (mainly diet Soda), chicken, beef, pork, cheese, pizzas and junk food. 
Avoid rice at night. you can treat yourself on weekend with these food, but keep activity level high on weekend 

learn some recipes for healthy food. You can look for alternates like fish, crab, prawns, Soya, Mushrooms etc.. 
. 

Exercise: 
Divide muscles in 4 groups 
Chest / triceps 
Back/ Biceps 
legs/ forearms 
Lower back / Shoulders (lower back: good morning, deadlifts, clean and press) 


Chest / Triceps: 
Bench press, dumbell Flies/ Curls (lying on bench), inclined dumbell press, pecdec 
overhead dumbell tricep curl, narrow grip bench press, narrow hands push ups, dips, bending triceps dumbell curl, overhead barbell tricep curl 

Shoulders/ Legs: 
Shoulder press with dumbells, shoulder press with barbell backside, military press, front dumbell raises, side dumbell raises, shoulder shruggs 
Squats, spot running, lunges, Calve raises, dumbell squats, leg pullies 

Back / Biceps: 
Pull ups, Front Pullovers, back pullovers, barbell rowing, dumbell rowing, single dumbell raises, 
Biceps curl with dumbell, hammer curls, biceps curls with barbell, biceps curl with bend barbell, concentration curl, reverse curls 


You can combine Abs/ wrists workout each alternatively with above muscle groups, you can do wrist curls with light dumbells, barbells, reverse curls etc. For abs you can do crunches, leg raises etc. 

Reps: 
For 1st month make stamina and muscle strength in you. Do sets of 15-20-25 reps with light weights (reducing weights increasing reps) 

You will become lean and well shaped with above workout 

Now come to gain muscle size, start with moderate heavy weight now, u will do 12-10-8 reps now (increasing weight reducing reps), if require take someone help to lift heavy weights. We call it spotting.


----------



## Bobby Anderson (Jan 5, 2016)

As the saying goes, you cannot out exercise a bad diet. I have definitely found this to be true. A few years ago I was in my mid 20's & decided to get serious about my physical fitness. I was doing a lot of strength training & cardio but my diet wasn't very good: lot of beer, pizza, cheeseburgers, carbs, sugar, etc. I had plateaued and was not in the shape I wanted to be in. As I started to get rid of the unhealthy food, I noticed an energy level increase. I became happier. I became leaner and more defined. I just felt better overall.

Over the past 6 months, I've been following Tim Ferriss's slow carb diet, http://fourhourworkweek.com/2012/07/12/how-to-lose-100-pounds/. Again I have seen a boost in energy, mental sharpness, & have become a bit leaner and more defined. I quit eating cereal every morning and now eat this fast, easy, healthy, delicious breakfast every morning, 



. I've also been taking cold showers every morning. This has been a real game changer for someone like me who is not a morning person by any means (it's 12:45 a.m. as I'm typing). It really charges my mind & body and prepares me to accomplish my goals for the day. Just try it.

And if you want to get serious about strength training also, there is some great information here: http://getrippedhandbook.com/Index.html. It starts with a report on the benefits of bodyweight strength training and advances from there. Really great information. Check it out.

Make it happen!!


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

When I was all into this, I used to use BCAAs, but I believe that was more for the aspect of cutting (losing muscle)


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Buckyx said:


> creatine, 600mg test


With some tren or deca and you'll be set.


----------



## Scott326 (Jan 6, 2016)

One main thing always stays the same.. You need to feed your muscles enough protein,
It appears that in order to truly maximize the growth potential of all your major muscle groups, 
you need to consume at least 1 gram of protein for every pound of your current body weight.
You can find a lot of good tips in this free report.


----------



## Fredypin (Mar 27, 2013)

Epistane, halodrol, tren, or test. Use at your own discretion. Make sure to get appropriate PCT, too


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Rick189 said:


> What are the best kinds? with the highest amounts of protein, and how much would these cost converted in $NZD?


Supplements are just that. Supplements. Add-on's. I have a friend who is natural (no steroids), actually a WNBF Pro. He relies on food only. No supplements. I agree with him


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Buckyx said:


> supplements are convenient tho as its really hard to reach many nurient requirements and its very expensive to do so


True, for specific goals like weight gain, after eating a heavy meal the only thing you can do to add more nutrients/calories is drink a small nutrient-loaded shake or carb drink


----------



## seymoursmarr (Feb 12, 2016)

Not sure about precisely what you are seeking, before taking any medicine or herbs you must consult with a physician. To find out more or to become knowledgeable you can go through some very nice websites like Healthfinder.gov etc ... also you may get a free e-book on muscle building here http://www.musclebuilding-supplements.net/


----------



## bulkupathome (Feb 15, 2016)

Whey and Creatine are all you need


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Whey helps but you don't need it. You can get all your protein needs from food. Creatine was cool. I gained 10 lbs of bodyweight from it & my strength also jumped 10 lbs in every lift. I think it gave me some water retention. I wouldn't use it again though


----------



## studio882 (Apr 21, 2016)

*Work!!*

Protein Bars and Shakes are for convience when your on the go. A diet that contains the proper nutrients you need while working towards your Muscle Building Goals goes the distance, if your ready to work!

You can forego that consumption if you really take hold of what your consuming and are getting the proper substitutes, with the right nutrition!

There are always different ways to improve and increase gains with and without the status quo but persistence and determination are among the best out there. Keep striving for more!

Check out this website it really helped me out getting started: mymuscleformulas.com

"Everybody pities the weak: Jealousy you have to earn." - Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## dhdavid (Jun 6, 2017)

I agree, workout is very important for building muscles! Joining a gym and following the guidance of your trainer can really be very helpful I think! BSN True Mass can also be very helpful here!


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Whey protein?


----------

